# Sandestin Golf Course Bass



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Got this on a white frog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice!! 

Looks like the pond on the Northwest corner of Bayside. Top of the loop. 

Friend of mine pulled an 8lber out of there last winter, black/blue Senko.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Must be a big pond to have fish that big. 

Nice one.


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

NKlamerus said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Looks like the pond on the Northwest corner of Bayside. Top of the loop.
> 
> Friend of mine pulled an 8lber out of there last winter, black/blue Senko.




Yep. I stayed at Bayside. The fish were feeding where the pipe empties near the wooden wall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

